# Carb Pan Foam Seal fitment - 1970 GTO Ram Air



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Two part question: Does the foam surround between the carb pan and the hood of a ram air car get glued to the lower pan or just sit there held in place by gravity and compression of the hood? The pan was repainted years ago and no one remembers if the old foam was glued on. The vendor of the reproduction foam says it just sits there but I'd like a second opinion. Also looking for any suggestions on adjusting the hood with the extra pressure of the new foam which seems to lift the hood up a bit. My plan is to adjust the hood without the foam, then add the foam and let the weight of the hood compress it. Good idea? Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Herding Goats said:


> Two part question: Does the foam surround between the carb pan and the hood of a ram air car get glued to the lower pan or just sit there held in place by gravity and compression of the hood? The pan was repainted years ago and no one remembers if the old foam was glued on. The vendor of the reproduction foam says it just sits there but I'd like a second opinion. Also looking for any suggestions on adjusting the hood with the extra pressure of the new foam which seems to lift the hood up a bit. My plan is to adjust the hood without the foam, then add the foam and let the weight of the hood compress it. Good idea? Thanks in advance for any insights.


1. You could just let the foam sit atop the pan unglued. I've seen some who will only use the foam for display and not use it when driving to keep it looking new but I and everyone I know who has one uses adhesive to glue it down, I put 2 thin lines of black adhesive down along the edges of the pan in far enough so it does not ooze out and place the foam on it pushing it down to make even contact. I use 3M adhesive you could use permatex too. You just need enough to hold it in place. 

2. If you ever need to remove the foam, I will after so many years as it gets dirty you can rip it off and use acetone to easily clean the dried glue and foam off of the pan then repeat the process.

3. Not sure why your hood rises with the foam, you using a quadrajet, stock intake? Mine sits just fine. The foam will compress you want a tight fit. What I do is when the car is parked in my garage I open the hood to keep the foam from forming permanent compressed indents or folding inward. The foam in there now is 2 years old and still looks new. Depending on the manufacturer of the foam one is more dense and a darker gray made by REM Automotive it has round holes which from what I understand from original owners of ram airs and concorus judge was correct as the tear drop look happens over time as the weight of the hood compresses it causing a tear drop look, there is also a lighter color gray with a teardrop holes. Not quite as dense and dirt and prints will show easier which will make it look dirty quicker. 

4. If the hood is not forced up too high try adjusting the hood without the foam at the springs so it sits even with the fender line and allow the weight of the hood press down on the foam.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks GTO Judge. Lots of good info in your reply. The carburetor and intake are the originals. The only change that I can think of that may impact engine height is new motor mounts, though they seemed correct and that would be extreme. I have both styles of foam that you describe, the teardrop shape being recently purchased because I thought perhaps the darker/round hole one may not be "correct" and causing the hood to lift. However, both styles have a similar effect. The shop manual shows a teardrop shape, but I have seen many pictures with the round hole on what appear to be older/possibly original setups. Your feedback from the original owners is much appreciated in this regard. Also, for what it is worth the outer perimeter of the darker foam with the round hole style you describe does fit the shape of the pan very well. The teardrop shaped one sits a little inside the outer lip and does not stay in place as well. Perhaps one for driving and one for show haha! 
The foam only lifts it a little, possibly exacerbated by worn hinges. I do believe the hood weight will easily compress the foam and so will try aligning the hood without surround and then let it settle on the foam. Thanks again for the insights. It's fun to be getting down to the details and difficult all at the same time! Appreciate the help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Herding Goats said:


> Thanks GTO Judge. Lots of good info in your reply. The carburetor and intake are the originals. The only change that I can think of that may impact engine height is new motor mounts, though they seemed correct and that would be extreme. I have both styles of foam that you describe, the teardrop shape being recently purchased because I thought perhaps the darker/round hole one may not be "correct" and causing the hood to lift. However, both styles have a similar effect. The shop manual shows a teardrop shape, but I have seen many pictures with the round hole on what appear to be older/possibly original setups. Your feedback from the original owners is much appreciated in this regard. Also, for what it is worth the outer perimeter of the darker foam with the round hole style you describe does fit the shape of the pan very well. The teardrop shaped one sits a little inside the outer lip and does not stay in place as well. Perhaps one for driving and one for show haha!
> The foam only lifts it a little, possibly exacerbated by worn hinges. I do believe the hood weight will easily compress the foam and so will try aligning the hood without surround and then let it settle on the foam. Thanks again for the insights. It's fun to be getting down to the details and difficult all at the same time! Appreciate the help.


Welcome. Sounds like you will opt to not glue the foam down. You'd be wise to keep an eye on your car at shows or events where you show the car with the hood up. People will steal anything if they can. After my engine was put back in mine from painting it etc ........ some ahole stole one of the rubber bleeder caps from my master cylinder. Really pissed me off you can't find the correct ones without the cylinder I got vacuum line ends to use although most aren't the wiser the idea of theft ticks ya off. :mad2::mad2:


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the theft. Many people have related similar experiences with emblems. Really horrible. I used a rivet on the tach like GM originally did, so that won't walk off! When I showed the '68 I never left it. Least fun I have ever had at a show! While I love sharing the cars and talking with people about them, I may not actually put either in a show again. Just drive them. Might go with some glue. Just got the hood aligned perfectly without the foam. Thanks again for the caution and help.


----------

